# The best turkey vest



## david c (Feb 25, 2015)

I have not purchased a new turkey vest in several years and I'm in need of a new one. What is the best vest on the market ? I don't mind paying top dollar because it's not something I buy but about every 5 years. 

Also, let me know where is the best place to buy it. 

Thanks


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 25, 2015)

david c said:


> I have not purchased a new turkey vest in several years and I'm in need of a new one. What is the best vest on the market ? I don't mind paying top dollar because it's not something I buy but about every 5 years.
> 
> Also, let me know where is the best place to buy it.
> 
> Thanks



Cabelas Tactical Tat'r II


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Feb 25, 2015)

I second Curtis!


----------



## david c (Feb 26, 2015)

How bout the scent locker Thunder chicken ?


----------



## GameReaper13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ol Tom brand.


----------



## rastus270 (Feb 26, 2015)

I really like my OL TOM


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't go wrong with either. Used the original Cabelas Tactical Tat'r for several years and liked it. Have a Ol Tom Ibeam 2 now that I like better. But YMMV.


----------



## sman (Feb 26, 2015)

I have an Ol Tom. I like but keep finding myself going back to my old vest.  Not sure who makes it but it allows you to sit anywhere.   That feature in itself is awesome! 

Does anyone know how the kickstand is on the Tactical tatter?


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 26, 2015)

Not a fan of alot of new vests so much padding that you look like you should be ready to kick a door down in Iraq.. All that adds is heat.. 

If you are more of a multi use guy look at the Mossy Oak vests or more specialized guy look at Ol Tom.. The new Tenzing vests look really nice however. 

Vests are very personal and each hunter has his own buying credentials that makes one stand out over the other..


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cabalas tactical Tatr 2


----------



## spydermon (Feb 27, 2015)

Tatr 2.

I didn't like the ol tom at all..any of them.  I had an I beam for one hunt and sold it after  afterwards.  

The tenzing vest is very comperable to the tatr from what I can tell....very similar


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 27, 2015)

The perfect turkey vest has yet to be made. The Primos gobbler vest still has the best layout to me but it needs pocket designs and zippers like the Cabela's tatr. The MO super elites look really good but I just don't like the layout.  I recently bought a Cabela's tatr kickstand where I could ditch the gobbler lounger I normally lug around. I like the vest okay but the self supporting design isn't nearly as comfortable as the old Redhead bucklick creek vests. Redhead hit the nail on the head with their seat design but the pockets on the vest were terrible and the overall quality was bad. I couldn't get more than two years out of those vests before they started coming apart. I'm still searching for the perfect vest.


----------



## chefrific (Feb 27, 2015)

Love my cabelas tat'r II !!!  It just makes sense how it is designed.  They thought of just about everything.  Comfortable seat and padding across the back positioned in the typical pressure points.  Pockets and storage compartments designed well.  
I also have the primos vest which served me well but the stitching and seat on it is not the best in the world.
The Tenzing 'looks' super nice, but haven't tried it.  Can't see spending 300 to 400 on a vest.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 27, 2015)

Tatr II for me also. I still think it's best to try on as many as you can before deciding.


----------



## Shaun229 (Feb 27, 2015)

ol tom I beam 2.0 is where it is at.plenty of space for calls an such and comfy to hunt in all day.love mine.$160


----------



## Bo D (Feb 27, 2015)

Same question every year...Bob Dixon Vest.


----------



## antnye (Feb 27, 2015)

Bo D said:


> Same question every year...Bob Dixon Vest.



This will be my 6th season in mine.  A true lifetime vest!  

I was thinking of trying the tac tatr with the kickstand this year.  Be nice to just sit anywhere comfortably.  Maybe sell the Dixon and buy a new gun.  

But I'm not sure I could make the switch.


----------



## sman (Feb 27, 2015)

goblr77 said:


> The perfect turkey vest has yet to be made. The Primos gobbler vest still has the best layout to me but it needs pocket designs and zippers like the Cabela's tatr. The MO super elites look really good but I just don't like the layout.  I recently bought a Cabela's tatr kickstand where I could ditch the gobbler lounger I normally lug around. I like the vest okay but the self supporting design isn't nearly as comfortable as the old Redhead bucklick creek vests. Redhead hit the nail on the head with their seat design but the pockets on the vest were terrible and the overall quality was bad. I couldn't get more than two years out of those vests before they started coming apart. I'm still searching for the perfect vest.



Funny I have 2 ol Tom's and 4 other vest and last year I wore the bucklick every time I wore a vest.  I love the sit anywhere feature.  The vest is old and has seen a lot of birds.  It is about to fall apart but I love it.


----------



## 16gauge (Mar 2, 2015)

Epeards Lounge- sadly now extinct !


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 2, 2015)

My turkey vest. Holds everything I take in the woods except water bottle. 5 dollars clearance at ww.


----------



## antnye (Mar 2, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> My turkey vest. Holds everything I take in the woods except water bottle. 5 dollars clearance at ww.



I'll bet that thing wears you out walking the Cohutta


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Havnt tried it out yet. Im thinking it might take a minute to get a gobbler in the game pouch though.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 2, 2015)

Can't find what i want at all, been looking for years. everything i've found has too many pockets or they're not the type pockets i like. i thought i would like the ol tom so i got one for the light weight and cushion, however the pockets i can't stand, if the were just normal pockets it would be perfect to me. maybe yall can understand what i mean by this.


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm an Ol' Tom man.  I use the lightweight one, as it gets hot in south Georgia.  Love the magnetic seat attachment and pockets where you need pockets.  The seat attachment alone makes it worth the money for me.


----------



## AL trout bum (Mar 3, 2015)

Another vote for tatr II


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm a Ol'Tom man, I have 2 of them. If it's cool I've got another vest that I can't think of the name that I'll wear


----------



## Zombie woof (Mar 5, 2015)

Vote for Tat'r 2 w/ kickstand. 

I also have and love the Beard Buster Run and Gun turkey belt that I use in warmer weather.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 5, 2015)

Cabelas one with kickstand


----------

